# I am going to be a famous photographer.  Dont be jealous.



## Robin Usagani (Aug 5, 2011)

I got this email today:


Hello,
     My name is Eric Novak,40 male from London,England Am As freelance modeling agent working for Glamour Magazine in recruiting models, Make Up artist and Hair stylist,I'm currently recruiting  models for a special edition of the magazine which will take place within Sep - October. 2011 . I need a photographer in the US to work with. I saw your profile while surfing the Internet, I appreciate your profile and I would like us to do some works together,I presently have good offer for you. I want to know if you are interested in working with us  this Easter edition of Glamour Magazine.Please let me know if you are interested in the Job. You stand a chance of making reasonable $3,500 from this deal,and even a noticeable fame.Let me know if you are interested in my offer and I would give you further
details.Get back to me as soon as possible.


Best Regards


----------



## Kerbouchard (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm jealous.  I never get offers like this.  Once I was going to get a lot of money for helping this guy move some money but the deal fell through.


----------



## PhotoFinish (Aug 5, 2011)

What an interesting way of writing this gentleman who works for a magazine has. "I appreciate your profile" hmm and "you stand a chance to make reasonable $3,500". Have you asked him how much money you will probably have to somehow invest in this job. I am aware you know its some sort of scam but I am intrigued to see what the details are. Hey, maybe you will be taking photos of pretty girls in pretty dresses for Glamour. How do I know?


----------



## Railphotog (Aug 5, 2011)

I was waiting to see the part where you only need to send $XXX to get started! Association and administrative fees, you know.

Here's a patch for your jacket when you start to work:


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG!!!

OMG!!

OMG!!

You are so lucky!

To be able to do some works with the fabulous Eric Novak, 40 male from England Am

OMG!!


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 5, 2011)

By "profile" may be he's referring to something else else.... remember, he's a male, 40, from London.


----------



## ghache (Aug 5, 2011)

Hes going to rape you slowly, you know that right?


----------



## ghache (Aug 5, 2011)

Did you get back at him?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 5, 2011)

I replied...  40 yo is too old.  39 would have been OK.


----------



## ghache (Aug 5, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I replied... 40 yo is too old. 39 would have been OK.




IM TELLING YOU.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 5, 2011)

What modeling network website do you have your e-mail address displayed on?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 5, 2011)

im not sure..  modelmayhem maybe?  It must be from my website.  How he got my website, I am not sure.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 5, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> im not sure..  modelmayhem maybe?  It must be from my website.  How he got my website, I am not sure.



I've gotten them from having my e-mail on Model Mayhem, so I would venture a guess that's what it is.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 5, 2011)

He probably found you from your Colorado Craigslist ad.


----------



## DDGphotos (Aug 5, 2011)

hmm I work for a magazine! !!  as a matter a fact ! ! ! which one do you work for ? ? ??


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2011)

Railphotog said:


> I was waiting to see the part where you only need to send $XXX to get started! Association and administrative fees, you know.
> 
> Here's a patch for your jacket when you start to work:



and its twin patch!!! lol






Now, you know that when you get those spam e-mails, it's FUN to have a little sport with them, and waste as much of their time as possible, right??? Reply to them,repeatedly, each time asking them to do something, to make a clarification,etc,etc. There are even a couple of web sites dedicated to the process of how to lead these spammers on and waste their time and resources.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 5, 2011)

I respectfully declined it and forwarded Emily's info.  Thank me later Emily!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I respectfully declined it and forwarded Emily's info.  Thank me later Emily!



Attaway!!!!! You really ARE a good friend to her!!


----------



## e.rose (Aug 5, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I respectfully declined it and forwarded Emily's info.  Thank me later Emily!



OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!  I'M GONNA BE A PHAMUS PHOTAGRAFUR?!  OMG, THAAAAAAAANK YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOU!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 5, 2011)

too funny. Like putting an age in his email to you would be a deciding factor or something an editor exec would include? I'd play along with it and post up all repsonses. The longer you keep him occupied the less time he has to rip off another


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is a bumper sticker that will reflect your new status, Schwetty...






* Famous Photographer * Bumper Sticker by famous_photog- 259673867


----------

